# periodes



## 17683 (Jul 2, 2006)

hi i am 17 years old. i have a 8 month old baby. after i had her my periode went right back to normal. but after a few months it stopped and i didnt get it for 5 months and just to day it started what do you all think it was


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Could be just the post birth stuff. I would think you would have had some post-birth doctor visits between then and now.It may be worth checking in with the doctor to see if you are in the normal range for this, or if you need to be checked out.K.


----------



## 21167 (Apr 20, 2006)

Are you feeding the baby yourself? If not its just your body getting back to normal x


----------

